# tomcat beim booten mit starten



## mike34 (24. Sep 2007)

hallo,
wie oben schon beschrieben. wie kann ich mein tomcat so einrichten das beim start meines systes automatisch tomcat mitgestartet wird ??

danke


----------



## ms (24. Sep 2007)

welches system?

ms


----------



## Guest (24. Sep 2007)

windows xp


----------



## SnooP (24. Sep 2007)

Tomcat wird automatisch als Service installiert... demnach, unter Verwaltung -> Dienste den Tomcat raus suchen - und unter Start - Automatisch oder ähnlich einstellen...


----------



## HLX (24. Sep 2007)

...oder unter Startmenü/Programme/Tomcat auf 'Monitor Tomcat' klicken

Anschließend erscheint das Tomcat-Icon in der Statusleiste. Hier mit rechter Maustaste drauf und 'Configure...' wählen. Den Punkt 'Startup type' auf 'automatic' setzen

Alle Hinweise setzen natürlich voraus, dass du den Tomcat nicht als ZIP-Archiv heruntergeladen hast sondern in der installierbaren Variante.


----------

